# screened bottom in observation hive



## Dave H (Aug 23, 2014)

Yo' DrRuss
Ya may wanna try smurftube which is available at an electrical supply store. It comes in a coupla different sizes.
Regardz, Dave H.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

I would use some clear vinyl tubing from home depot. Comes in long rolls. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Watts-1-...-D-x-2-ft-Clear-Vinyl-Tubing-HSVUR2/204407882


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Screened bottom board configurations on Observation hives are a nice addition. it saves the girls from having to carry quite as much junk out of the hive, as it calls through the screen where you can clean it up. I use 1 inch PVC pipe on mine, bigger they seem to trash it up, smaller there is congestion, I also have slide plates set into my hives, and ball valves on the entrance tubes. so I can shut them off to remove the hive to the outside for manipulation. 

Another consideration is your entrance. the coming and going is fine most of the year. but because you are in the north. September will be a time when the bees are busy preparing for winter, they will be crowded, tired, and impatient. choose your location well, so it does not become a problem.


----------



## catbackr (Jun 5, 2010)

I put sbb on all my langs in the hope that it would aid in the varroa fight. after a number of years I can see no difference in the mite counts and decided all my new bottoms will revert back to solid boards. I guess there are pros/cons on helping or hurting ventilation but I agree with the above poster that it keeps the hive a little cleaner.


----------



## DrRuss (Feb 8, 2015)

catbackr said:


> I put sbb on all my langs in the hope that it would aid in the varroa fight. after a number of years I can see no difference in the mite counts and decided all my new bottoms will revert back to solid boards. I guess there are pros/cons on helping or hurting ventilation but I agree with the above poster that it keeps the hive a little cleaner.


From what I have read I get that same impression about SBB in Langs: may not be helping with mites, gives a means of unobtrusively monitoring mite counts and may help with detrius. Is a mite drop in a single wide observation hive even interpretable?

Assuming I can work it into the construction (which I think I can) does the "little cleaner" translate into having to get into the hive less. As funny as it may sound associated with an attempt to keep bees under glass, I want to try to minimize the amount of mucking around in the their house as I can.

Thanks for the advice


----------

